# Rock the Frock - New Year's Day Challenge (continued in Dieting Journals)



## August3

So there are 114 days - just over 16 weeks until New Year's Day and I am going to rock a little party frock on New Year's Eve!!!!! This will be my accountability thread and I will post the good, the bad and the ugly everyday. 

*The Stats:*

*Age *- 37
*BnB Status *- Mama to a darling girl & TTC #2
*Starting Weight* 80kgs or 176lbs
*Around Navel* - 41 inches or 104cms
*Ultimate Goal Weight* 57 kgs or 126lbs

*The New Year Goals:*

lose 9 kilos or a stone and a half
lose at least 3 inches from around my navel

*Mini Milestones Along the Way* 
*176lbs or 12st 8ozs 08/09/14 starting weight
168lbs or 12 stones 22/09/14 

into the 11's!! 23/09/14
161lbs /11st 7lbs[/COLOR] 25/10/14
154lbs /11 stones 30/11/14

It's the end of November and I have reached the goals I had set for January 1st 2015 :yippee:
and I am now continuing with my weight loss journey in the Dieting Journals section.*


----------



## August3

*The Good *
Exercise 25 min walk, Darcy Bussell Pilates DVD Main Programme & Davina Body Buff Warm UP & Cardio
Fruit & Veg - apple, plum, 1/2 banana, broccoli, salad

*The Bad*
1200kcal but some poor choices - 3 cinnamon and raisin bagels equaling 696 kcals 

*The Ugly*
Mortified by my fat slapping together when doing the cardio - thank goodness I was doing a DVD workout in the privacy of my sitting-room :blush:

*Tomorrow is a new day!*
less carbs, more protein


----------



## August3

*The Good *
Exercise 45 min walk
Fruit & Veg - apple, plum, green beans, salad
Protein - eggs, salmon

*The Bad*
maybe 1500kcal - dinner in a restaurant so can't be sure. 
Not enough water

*The Ugly*
No cardio or pilates today. 

*Tomorrow is a new day!*
Exercise a priority


----------



## August3

*The Good *
Exercise pilates DVD and cardio DVD, 20 minute walk
Fruit & Veg - plum, apple, grapes, half banana, blueberries
Protein - egg, beans, cheese

*The Bad*
No veggies

*The Ugly*
My bingo wings - must get me some weights

*Tomorrow is a new day!*
Going to give calorie cycling a go so will try to create an 800/1000/1200/1400 kcal plan


----------



## marina294

good luck i started at 180lbs am now 173.6 but am aiming for around to get to 147lb for now just taking each day as it comes had a bad couple of weeks due to holiday and a visit from AF but trying to get back on the wagon.love the slogan rock the frock too x


----------



## August3

Hi Marina, 

thanks for your good wishes and well done on your weight loss so far. I hear you about getting back on the wagon. I have bad days too especially the evenings when I seem to get the munchies which is my downfall. 

Are you following any particular diet?


----------



## August3

*The Good *
Exercise - pilates DVD and cardio DVD, 30 minute walk
Fruit & Veg - plum, apple, grapes, banana, cauliflower, turnip, carrot, parsnip
Protein - quorn, cheese

*The Bad*
Didn't eat breakfast today

*The Ugly*
Hate my stretch marks and flabby tum. Thank goodness for Spanx!

*Tomorrow is a new day!*
drink more water in the morning and early afternoon


----------



## marina294

August3 said:


> Hi Marina,
> 
> thanks for your good wishes and well done on your weight loss so far. I hear you about getting back on the wagon. I have bad days too especially the evenings when I seem to get the munchies which is my downfall.
> 
> Are you following any particular diet?

hiya no im just using myfitnesspal to count calories and make more sensible choices with food also if i have enough calories leftover i will have a chocolate or glass of wine-as when i try to cut it all out thats when i tend to binge. a typical day is granola with semi skimmed milk lunch is usually salad or soup or eggs and dinner is just a smaller portion of whatever we eat as a family-snacks tend to be hummus or crisps that are no more than 100cal or a yogurt treats if i have enough calories are small glass of wine or 2 finger kitkat or 5 chewy sweets if i have a sugery craving. this seeems to be helping so far:thumbup:


----------



## August3

Marina, your plan sounds great. I am not good at tracking (as proven by past failed diet attempts :blush:) so this time I intend to go day by day, trying to stay within a calorie allowance for that day. I am going to eat what I feel like but stick to the calorie allowance. 

I have already given up chocolate, sweets, ice cream, cakes, biscuits and crisps since the beginning of June. It was soooo tough at the beginning but now I think I might be able to stay off them for good.

Gonna try to get the exercise in now while baba naps.....fingers crossed she sleeps till I'm done! 

Thanks for popping in; it really is great motivation for me.:thumbup:


----------



## August3

*The Good *
Exercise - pilates DVD, cardio DVD, and 60 minute walk
Fruit & Veg - plum, apple, grapes, 1/2 banana, asparagus, carrot
Protein - roast beef, mince

*The Bad*
Again didn't get time for breakfast today

*The Ugly*
subjected my poor baba to watching me do the last 10 minutes of my cardio dvd when she woke from her nap before I was finished. Red faced, dripping sweat and out of puff...must've been scary for the poor child!:haha: 

*Tomorrow is a new day!*
am travelling all day tomorrow, need to try to make good choices


----------



## August3

*The Good* 
Just 2 meals roughly 1400kcal
Fruit & Veg - plum, apple, peas
Protein - fish

*The Bad*
No exercise but travelling all day. 

*The Ugly*
Hated seeing myself in mirrors as we were moving through the airport today

*Tomorrow is a new day!*
up the water.....back to exercise


----------



## August3

*
The Good* 
Darcy Bussell Pilates DVD Main Programme
Fruit & Veg - kiwi, 1/2 banana, cabbage, green beans, mandarin, grapes
Protein - smoked salmon, eggs

*The Bad*
Got some rhubarb jam; probably will be a disaster - love it on toast so easy to overeat

*The Ugly*
Not enough water - find it harder to drink when on the go

*Tomorrow is a new day!*
3l water & cardio!!


----------



## August3

*The Good* 
Darcy Bussell Pilates DVD Main Programme & Davina Body Buff Warm UP & Cardio
Fruit & Veg - mandarin, peas,
Protein - peas, cod 


*The Bad*
3 pieces of toast & jam already

*The Ugly*
lumpy thighs 

*Tomorrow is a new day!*
less bread!


----------



## surprisepg

Hi august I'd love to be your buddy :). Congrats on your progress so far. I've had days where bad choices were made but I managed to pull myself together and still lose weight that week.

I've been watching what I eat and walking everywhere I can for 6 weeks now. I started at 110.2kg as of today I weigh 103.5kg. 

6.7kg down and I'm stoked!!!

I want to lose at least another 13.3kg by Christmas. I think it's doable lol

Overall though I want to get down to 60-62kg.


----------



## August3

*Hi there, surprisepg* 

Sorry it has taken so long to reply but had no internet for the week Yay for a buddy!!! :happydance::happydance:I hope we can share the ups and downs together and spur each other to keep getting back on the horse. Well done on your loss of 6.7kg so far. Totally doable to get to 90kg for Christmas, imagine how gorgeous you'll be on Christmas morning :winkwink: How have you been getting on since? So glad it is Monday again - I always find the weekends the worst for temptation.


----------



## August3

*The Good *
Yay - lost the first half stone! 
My DH said he could see my legs and bum toning up and a good friend that I hadn't seen in a while complimented me on my weight loss on Saturday!!

Darcy Bussell Pilates DVD Main Programme
Davina Body Buff Warm up and Cardio
30 min walk


*The Bad*
...it's early yet..but determined to stay on track

*The Ugly*
hate my muffin top but know it'll be the hardest to shift

*Tomorrow is a new day!*
try a different fruit

*Weight this morning*
168.2lbs


----------



## marina294

well done hun been busy with sick kiddies so checking in now. well done on your half a stone and the motivation too x


----------



## August3

Marina, sorry to hear your kiddies have been poorly, hope they back to good form now.


----------



## August3

*The Good* 
Finally broke into the 11 stones this morning at a shade over 11 stone 12 Woop! Woop! 
BMI now 29 .....out of the obese category!! 
Navel circumference this morning ....39.5 inches ..down one and a half inches
Got 9 hours sleep last night - thank you darling baby girl! :haha:

Pilates DVD main programme
Davina Body Buff Cardio and Arms workout
30 min walk

*The Bad*
.......

*The Ugly*
.......

*Tomorrow is a new day!*
push a bit harder in the cardio

*Weight this morning*
166.6lbs


----------



## August3

*The Good* 
I have cut out bread (which I loooove!) and it seems to have got the scales moving. Although to be fair it is probably not just the bread that does the damage but all my favourite toppings - mayo, peanut butter, jam, butter, cheese

*Exercise *
Davina Body Buff Cardio and Arms - this is getting a bit easier
Pilates DVD main programme
30 minute walk

*The Bad*
.........

*The Ugly*
AF is imminent.....must stay strong.....must stay strong!!

*Tomorrow is a new day!*
Up the speed while walking

*Weight this morning*
165.8lbs


----------



## August3

*The Good*
Managing not to succumb to carby processed junk....really tough during af

*Exercise* 
Pilates DVD Main Programme
Davina Body Buff Cardio & Arms
45 min walk

*The Bad*
Didn't sleep well last night which makes it harder to get motivated for exercise

*The Ugly*
AF is here....I will not let the witch control my food choices

*Tomorrow is a new day!*
Go to bed earlier

*Weight this morning*
164.8lbs


----------



## marina294

well done you are losing really well i got up and weighed i had lost 2 lb so at 170.2lb now:happydance:


----------



## August3

That's brilliant, Marina294. A wee shift on the scale does wonders for our motivation! As does someone following your progress so thank you for checking in on me. :flower:


----------



## August3

*The Good*
surprised the scales shifted again today, putting it down to release of water retention from before period

*Exercise* 
Pilates DVD Main Programme
Davina Body Buff Cardio & Arms
30 min walk

*The Bad*
...ate lunch too close to doing cardio, won't make that mistake again

*The Ugly*
AF Day 2

*Tomorrow is a new day!*
Travelling all day - need to make good choices

*Weight this morning*
163.8lbs


----------



## August3

Travelling much of the day - ate clean, some gardening and moving furniture


----------



## August3

*The Good*
scales moved again, yay...edging closer to the next half stone gone

*Exercise* 
Pilates DVD Main Programme
Davina Body Buff Arms

*The Bad*
Out for lunch - had fish and chips but just ate half

*The Ugly*
Trying to get my old jeans to close....not happening just yet!!!

*Tomorrow is a new day!*
Drink much more water

*Weight this morning*
162.4lbs


----------



## August3

*The Good*
limited bread/wheat today to one burger bun @ 100kcal and sweet chilli noodles @ 78Kcal

*Exercise* 
Pilates DVD main programme
Davina Body Buff Cardio & Arms
Walk 30 mins

*The Bad*
.....

*The Ugly*
.....

*Tomorrow is a new day!*
try to include more fruit & veggies

*Weight this morning*
162.6lbs


----------



## August3

*The Good*
fruit&veg - peas, pear, half banana, tomatoes, parsnip, turnip, carrot

*Exercise *
Davina Body Buff Arms and cardio
Pilates Main Programme
20 min walk

*The Bad*
...had two appointments to get to & didn't plan lunch very well.....soup 180kcal, crackers 160kcal, lf cream cheese, 30Kcal tomatoes 30kcal and tsp peanut butter 30kcal Total = 430kcal

*The Ugly*
.....

*Tomorrow is a new day!*
have some porridge

*Weight this morning*
162.4lbs


----------



## August3

*The Good*
porridge was lovely this morning after not having it in a while
fruit&veg - tomato, sweetcorn, dates, raisins, sprouts, asparagus

*Exercise *
Pilates DVD Main Programme
Davina Body Buff Arms & Cardio
40 min walk

*The Bad*
two cappuccinos

*The Ugly*
.....

*Tomorrow is a new day!*
push myself to complete the minute of twists in the cardio

*Weight this morning*
163lbs


----------



## marina294

well done glad your sticking to your plan and still having good weight loss your progressing very well :)


----------



## August3

*The Good*
nailed the full minute of the twist in cardio today - Yeehaw!!! :happydance:

*Exercise*
Pilates DVD Main Programme
Davina Body Buff DVD Arms & Cardio
30 min walk

*The Bad*
keep waking in the night and finding it hard to get back to sleep, :growlmad: bad enough at the best of times but even worse when it's a night wee one sleeps all night

*The Ugly*
...

*Tomorrow is a new day!*
...

*Stats*

*Weight* Start 176lbs *Current** 163lbs* New Year Challenge 155lbs Goal 126lbs

*Around Navel * Start 41 inches *Current** 39.5 *New Year Challenge 38 Goal under 35


----------



## August3

*The Good*
really pushed it on the cardio this morning Go me!!

*Exercise*
Davina Body Buff DVD Arms & Cardio
Pilates DVD Main Programme (cut short only 40 mins completed)
Walk 30 mins


*The Bad*
Wee one up two hours during the night

*The Ugly*
scale moving in the wrong direction but I had a few salty foods yesterday and only got 5 hours sleep. Yesterday was a high calorie day too but will be keeping a close eye on it.....may need to change things up

*Tomorrow is a new day!*
monitor the salt

*Weight this morning*
164.4lbs


----------



## August3

*The Good*
nailed the minute of can-can in cardio! first time ever!
first time to try the 'boxing' workout - really enjoyed it
5 a day : broccoli, green beans, sprouts, avocado, half banana, melon

*Exercise*
Davina Body Buff DVD Arms, Boxing & Cardio
Pilates DVD Main Programme 
Walk 60 mins

*The Bad*
not sleeping well:growlmad:

*The Ugly*
we are renovating at the minute and made bad food choices over the weekend with the kitchen in disarray

*Tomorrow is a new day!*
keep focused

*Weight this morning*
165.4lbs not surprised to see the rise, need to get back in the zone


----------



## August3

*The Good*
5 a day : broccoli, asparagus, half banana, blueberries, melon, avocado, pear, cabbage
becoming more toned esp. my legs, starting to see it in my clothes

*Exercise*
Davina Body Buff DVD Arms, Boxing & Cardio
Pilates DVD Main Programme 
Walk 30 mins

*The Bad*
awake with lo for an hour at 2am

*The Ugly*
the scales keep going up - very discouraging. Am eating well and exercising so .......

*Tomorrow is a new day!*
eat good fats

*Weight this morning*
166.6lbs .........don't know what's going on :growlmad:


----------



## marina294

sorry if too personal but are you due the witch? i got down to 169.4lb last week but with the witch this week im now 171lb happens every month x


----------



## August3

No, Marina, can't even blame the witch, from reading online apparently you can sometimes show a gain on the scale due to exercise. Will keep trucking and see what happens. Thanks for popping by :flower:


----------



## drjo718

Hey, I've been stalking and want to say you're doing great! As far as the scales moving up instead of down...are you eating at least 1200 calories a day? It sounds backwards, but if you don't eat enough calories your metabolism can slow and you'll end up gaining. Just a thought!


----------



## August3

That's good advice, *drjo718,* thanks for posting, I think I was maybe on the low side, gonna bump up the calories with more lean protein and healthy fats. :flower:


----------



## August3

*The Good*
5 a day : half banana, avocado, melon, grapefruit juice, green beans, broccoli, pear

*Exercise*
Davina Body Buff DVD Cardio, Boxing & Arms
Darcey Bussell Pilates for Life Main Programme
30 min walk

*The Bad*
was meant to have a visitor today so I defrosted some pancakes. She cancelled and I knew the pancakes would be a temptation. I had two and then (and I know it is so wasteful) I squished the rest and put them in the bin. :blush: I wish I could just resist but I know I would end up eating them when LO in bed later. 

*The Ugly*


*Tomorrow is a new day!*
eat more lean protein and healthy fats

*Weight this morning*
166 lbs .........a tiny bit down

*Food Log*
pre-workout - slice wholegrain toast, half banana, tsp peanut butter, half a cappuccino 
post-workout - 2 boiled eggs, slice of melon , 1/8 avocado , grapefruit juice 
lunch - salmon, green beans, broccoli, 2 corn cakes with phili
snack - 2 pancakes, pear
tea - 2 corn cakes, mustard, slice roast chicken
1% milk in tea

Total: 1500kcal


----------



## August3

*The Good*
Full night's sleep, thank you baby girl :thumbup:
waist circumference when I measured this morning - 38.5 inches but will want to see it a few times, may just be as a result of ovulation
5 a day : half banana, avocado, melon, blueberries, pear, peas, green beans

*Exercise*
Davina Body Buff DVD Cardio, Boxing & Arms
Darcey Bussell Pilates for Life Main Programme
Walk 30 mins

*The Bad*
....

*The Ugly*
...

*Tomorrow is a new day!*
eat lean protein and healthy fats

*Weight this morning*
164.6 lbs .........finally a move back in the right direction

*Food Log*
pre-workout - slice spelt bread, half banana, tsp peanut butter, half a cappuccino 
post-workout - slice spelt bread toasted topped with 1/4 avocado, soft boiled egg and smoked paprika 
lunch - 3 corn cakes,2 slices roast chicken, mustard, melon and blueberries
snack - pear, small handful mixed nuts
tea - cod, peas, 50g cooked whole-wheat pasta, white sauce with 25g grated cheese, green beans
1% milk in tea

Total: 1521kcal


----------



## August3

*Weight this morning*
164 lbs 

*The Good*
5 a day : half banana, avocado, melon, peas, pear

*Exercise*
Davina Body Buff DVD Cardio, Boxing and Arms
Darcey Bussell Pilates for Life DVD Main Programme 

*The Bad*
found the workouts hard going today, will be resting over the weekend. I think after 5 days straight of doing the workouts my body needs it.

*The Ugly*
....

*Food Log*
pre-workout - slice wholegrain toast, half banana, tsp peanut butter, half a cappuccino 
post-workout - melon, ww tuna & sweetcorn, 2 rice cakes
lunch - rice, chicken, peas and avocado
snack - half apple crumble pastry with a visitor, pear
tea - 2 rice cakes with lightest phili, 3 whites, 1 yolk scrambled eggs on wholegrain toasts 
1% milk in tea

*Tomorrow is a new day!*
travelling all day ....try to drink enough water


----------



## marina294

good luck hun sorry im a bit hit and miss been busy but a still checking in on you x


----------



## August3

Thanks for popping in, I know what you mean life can just get very hectic at times. Hope you minding yourself :hugs:


----------



## August3

Okay, so will be going to my DH's Christmas work party on the 12th December so the pressure is now on to try my best to get into a party frock by then.......will stick to my New Year challenge but will be keeping an eye on that date too which is just a little over 2 months off....62 days from today.


----------



## August3

Terrible all weekend but drawing a line under it and getting back on the wagon!

*__________________*


----------



## August3

*Weight this morning*
166.4 lbs :growlmad: All my own fault!

*The Good*
5 a day : banana, tomato, kiwi, blueberries, salad

*Exercise*
Davina Body Buff DVD Cardio, Boxing and Arms
Darcey Bussell Pilates for Life Main Programme
20 minute walk

*The Bad*
feel very very tired today 

*The Ugly*
feel disgusted with myself for more terrible food choices again today

*Tomorrow is a new day!*
come on girl - you can do this!!


----------



## August3

*Weight this morning*
166 lbs 

*The Good*
5 a day : half banana, green beans, blueberries, cauliflower, orange

*Exercise*
Davina Body Buff DVD Cardio, Boxing and Arms
Darcey Bussell Pilates for Life DVD Main Programme 
10 min Solution DVD Kettleball Ultimate Fat Burner (10 mins)
20 min walk

*The Bad*
lunch out with friends

*The Ugly*
hate that when doing the cardio, I can feel the fat moving on my back

*Food Log*
pre-workout - slice wholegrain toast, half banana, tsp peanut butter, half a cappuccino 
post-workout - hard boiled egg, small handful blueberries
lunch - salmon, green beans, red pesto mash, sauce
snack - chicken, mini tortilla
tea - cauliflower cheese, quorn burger, orange
1% milk in tea

*Tomorrow is a new day!*
drink more water


----------



## August3

*Weight this morning*
164.8 lbs 

*The Good*
5 a day : green beans, broccoli, pear, kiwi, blueberries, fig, melon, orange, butternut squash, avocado

*Exercise*
Davina Body Buff DVD Cardio, Boxing and Arms
Darcey Bussell Pilates for Life DVD Main Programme 
30 min walk

*The Bad*
...

*The Ugly*
annoyed with myself for slipping at the weekend...slowly creeping back to the weight I was on Friday past....feel I've lost a week :growlmad:

*Food Log*
pre-workout - mini tortilla, cheese 
post-workout - pear, kiwi, and 1 each walnut, hazelnut, pecan, almond & brazil
lunch - salmon, green beans, broccoli and a cappuccino
snack - 4 crackers, lightest phili, 1/6 avocado, an orange
tea - mince made with passata, butternut squash, fig, blueberries, slice of melon
1% milk in tea

*Tomorrow is a new day!*
have a plan for the meal ahead and stick to it


----------



## August3

*Weight this morning*
163 lbs 

*The Good*
5 a day : half banana, pear, green beans, broccoli, cauliflower, kale, melon, fig, 1/6 avocado, 3 small plums

*Exercise*
Darcey Bussell Pilates for Life DVD Main Programme 
Davina Body Buff Cardio, Boxing and Arms
20 min walk

*The Bad*
my baby is teething...tooth number 7 making its way through.. back to broken nights for a wee while 

*The Ugly*
....

*Food Log*
pre-workout - mini tortilla, mince beef made with passata, cheese, cappuccino
post-workout - half banana, tsp peanut butter, pear
lunch - cauliflower, broccoli, green beans and quorn
snack - 3 crackers, phili, 1/6 avocado, melon
tea - kale and salmon, stewed plums, fig
1% milk in tea

*Tomorrow is a new day!*
Try to drink plenty of water early in the day well before road trip


----------



## August3

*Weight this morning*
162.8 lbs 

*The Good*
Wee girlie slept all night through :happydance:
5 a day : tomato, avocado, pear, mushrooms, cauliflower, banana

*Exercise*
Darcey Bussell Pilates for Life DVD Main Programme 
Davina Body Buff Cardio, Boxing and Arms
30 min walk

*The Bad*
no dinner, just a few picky bits

*The Ugly*
....

*Food Log*
pre-workout - ham, tomato avocado on toasted wholemeal cappuccino
post-workout - toastie as above, using up supplies before roadtrip
lunch - beef mince made with passata, mushrooms & cauliflower
snack - pear
tea - 1/2 blueberry and cashew yogurt bar, cashew cookie nak'd bar, small banana
1% milk in tea

*Tomorrow is a new day!*
Try to drink plenty of water early in the day well before road trip


----------



## marina294

scales are dropping lovely for you and glad your girlie slept through! more than i can say for mine lol feel like they are tag teaming me atm !


----------



## August3

Ah Marina, you poor thing. After having a baby, I agree that sleep deprivation is a disaster for weight loss. The days I am exhausted I never do as well. :hugs: hope this passes soon.


----------



## August3

*Weight this morning*
no scales this morning but my mum noticed I'd lost some weight

*Next mini goal*
161lbs or 11 and a half stone

*The Good*
5 a day : banana, turnip, cabbage, carrot, sprouts, broccoli 

*Exercise*
rest day

*The Bad*
some not so brilliant choices 

*The Ugly*
we're getting some renovations done in our home, spent the day going from tradesman to tradesman and definitely did not drink enough water

*Food Log*
breakfast - none (nope: I know, not good)
lunch - 2 cherry scones, cappuccino, nakd bar
snack - nakd bar, 3 corn cakes
tea - 4 quorn nuggets, spuds, veg & gravy, (a lovely 'mammy dinner', miss these) banana
1% milk in tea

*Tomorrow is a new day!*
Try to drink plenty of water early in the day well before return trip


----------



## August3

*Weight this morning*
no scales again this morning but a friend said I was looking a bit skinnier....loving being home :haha:

*Next mini goal*
161lbs or 11 and a half stone

*The Good*
managed to resist yummy homemade desserts at my mum's 
5 a day : apple, turnip, cabbage, carrot, sprouts, broccoli, pear, fig

*Exercise*
rest day

*The Bad*
some not so brilliant choices 

*The Ugly*
bad choice for evening meal (baba didn't settle til 10.30pm, DH was away and I was too exhausted after a long road trip to start cooking) and also definitely did not drink enough water today

*Food Log*
breakfast - 1/2 cappuccino, crackers, nakd bar 
lunch - potato, salmon, veg and gravy
very late tea - 3 potato breads with butter, tomato and mayo on wholemeal, fig, pear and apple
1% milk in tea

*Tomorrow is a new day!*
AF on her way. Stay strong, lassie!!


----------



## August3

*Weight this morning*
162.4

*Next mini goal*
161lbs or 11 and a half stone

*The Good*
5 a day : banana, pear, blueberries, satsuma, carrot, raspberries, blackberries, melon, grapefruit, broccoli, garlic, dates, apple

*Exercise*
Davina Body Buff DVD Cardio, Boxing & Arms - moved up from 1kg to 1.5kg dumbells
Darcey Bussell Pilates for Life DVD Main Programme
45 min walk

*The Bad*
feel exhausted this eve....hate the run up to AF

*The Ugly*
....

*Food Log*
pre-workout - 1 wholemeal toast topped with egg, plus a pear & half banana
post-workout -1 wholemeal toast topped with beans, plus blueberries and a satsuma
lunch - potato, carrot, tuna, raspberries, blackberries
snack - half satsuma, half banana
tea - homemade meatballs, broccoli, melon, grapefruit,apple, nakd bar
1% milk in tea

*Tomorrow is a new day!*
try to wean off the cappuccinos


----------



## August3

*Weight this morning*
162.2

*Next mini goal*
161lbs or 11 and a half stone

*The Good*
5 a day : mushroom, tomato, 1/2 pear, banana, melon, carrots, blackberries, blueberries, passion-fruit, pomegranate, broccoli, peas, beans, satsuma

*Exercise*
Davina Body Buff DVD Cardio, Boxing and Arms
Darcey Bussell Pilates for Life DVD Main Programme
20 min walk

*The Bad*
Baba cutting tooth number 8 and sleep has gone kaput

*The Ugly*
The :witch: is here

*Food Log*
pre-workout - one pan breakfast - bacon, egg, potato, mushrooms and tomato , 1/2 pear
post-workout - 1/2 banana & tsp peanut butter on 1 wholemeal toast, melon 
lunch - leftover homemade meatballs and carrots
snack - berries, passionfruit, pomegranate, 1/2 banana and ff yogurt
tea - homemade tuna fishcakes, beans and broccoli, satsuma
1% milk in tea

*Tomorrow is a new day!*
start the day with lemon and lime in hot water


----------



## August3

*Weight this morning*
162.4

*Next mini goal*
161lbs or 11 and a half stone

*The Good*
5 a day : avocado, tomato, pear, pomegranate, passionfruit, 1/2 banana, carrot, cauliflower, blueberries, grapefruit

*Exercise*
Davina Body Buff DVD Cardio, Boxing and Arms
Darcey Bussell Pilates for Life DVD Main Programme
20 min walk

*The Bad*
Up for 2 hours In the middle of the night with wee girlie, feel tired

*The Ugly*
The :witch: is here

*Food Log* 
pre-workout - wholemeal roll topped with 2 slices ham, tomato and avocado, and a pear
post-workout - ff natural yogurt, 1/2 banana, passionfruit, pomegranate
lunch - salmon, potato, carrot and cauliflower
snack - grapefruit, blueberries
tea - kale with onion, garlic and bacon, satsuma, nakd bar
1% milk in tea

*Tomorrow is a new day!*
really push it during the boxing


----------



## marina294

sorry you feel tired but you are so close your goal of 161lb :happydance: scary when i look at your 70 days to go as kinda hoping to lose as much as possible by then too seems such a small amount of time now:wacko:


----------



## August3

I know, Marina, time is flying by. I'm noticing more the effect of exercising on my body shape more than any significant reductions on the scales. Feel as if I will never get into the 150's at this rate :nope: 

Hope your wee ones are back to full night's sleep and that my wee girlie gets past this bout of teething soon.


----------



## August3

*Weight this morning*
162.4

*Next mini goal*
161lbs or 11 and a half stone

*The Good*
5 a day : tomato, pear, satsuma, passionfruit, pomegranate, 1/2 banana, peas, broccoli, carrot, onion, cauliflower, beans

*Exercise*
Darcey Bussell Pilates for Life DVD Main Programme
Davina Body Buff DVD Cardio, Boxing and Arms
20 min walk

*The Bad*
lost count how many hours up in the middle of the night with wee girlie, feel absolutely shattered

*The Ugly*
The :witch: is here

*Food Log* 
pre-workout - 2 wholemeal toast topped with 2 slices ham, mustard and tomato, pear and satsuma
post-workout - passionfruit, pomegranate, 1/2 banana, ff natural yogurt
lunch - frittata with potato, salmon, broccoli and peas
snack -melon, tsp peanut butter
tea - chicken and bean casserole, nakd bar
1% milk in tea

*Tomorrow is a new day!*
drink water early before road trip


----------



## August3

*Weight this morning*
161 :happydance: Reached a mini goal, yay!

*Next mini goal*
154 lbs or 11 stone

*The Good*
5 a day : pear, pomegranate, banana, melon, raspberries, satsuma

*Exercise*
Darcey Bussell Pilates for Life DVD Main Programme
Davina Body Buff DVD Cardio, Boxing and Arms
40 minute walk

*The Bad*
Not the best tea and no veg today

*The Ugly*
....

*Food Log* 
breakfast  - pear pomegranate, 1/2 banana, ff natural yogurt, 2 slices ham and melon
lunch - burger with ketchup on wholemeal, melon, pear, satsuma
snack - none
tea - ff natural yogurt, banana and raspberries, nakd bar
1% milk in tea

*Tomorrow is a new day!*
drink water early before return road trip


----------



## marina294

yayy well done:happydance:


----------



## August3

*Weight this morning*
160.8

*Next mini goal*
154 lbs or 11 stone

*The Good*
5 a day : 2 peaches, blackberries, beans, banana, turnips, cabbage, tomato raspberries, passionfruit

*Exercise*
Rest day

*The Bad*
Didn't drink any where near enough water

*The Ugly*
....

*Food Log* 
breakfast  - peaches blackberries and ff natural yogurt
lunch - baked potato, tuna, beans, cabbage, turnip plus 2 skimmed milk cappuccino 
snack - ff natural yogurt, banana passion fruit and raspberries,
tea - ham and tomato on whole meal, nakd bar
1% milk in tea

*Tomorrow is a new day!*
Investigate 30 Day Shred


----------



## DaTucker

Been reading your posts, love watching your progress and how you achieve it! Great job so far!!


----------



## August3

Thank you, DaTucker, slow but sure. Determined to stick with it and lose the flab for good :flower:


----------



## August3

*Weight this morning*
No scales this morning

*Next mini goal*
154 lbs or 11 stone

*The Good*
5 a day : peach, melon, pear, banana, raspberries, passionfruit, carrot, sprouts, plums, mushroom, kiwi, tomatoes

*Exercise*
Rest day

*The Bad*
Got the munchies today .... Always the same when I'm tired after travelling

*The Ugly*
Up at 5.30am for three and a half hour drive- feel exhausted

*Food Log* 
breakfast  - fruit and ff natural yogurt, 3 slices ham
lunch - turkey with roast veg and potatoes 
snack - cereal bar, plums, tsp peanut butter
tea - egg, beans, mushrooms, tomato, kiwi, nakd bar
1% milk in tea

*Tomorrow is a new day!*
30 Day Shred Level 1 Day 1 - here I come!!!!! :bodyb:


----------



## August3

*Weight this morning*
161 lbs

*Next mini goal*
154 lbs or 11 stone

*The Good*
5 a day : pomegranate, banana, passion-fruit, baby leaf salad, carrot, turnip, pear, plum, melon, spinach, mushroom, broccoli 

*Exercise*
Davina Body Buff DVD Boxing and Arms
Darcey Bussell Pilates for Life DVD Main Programme
30 Day Shred Level 1 Day 1 - Found the push ups and side lunges hard
40 minute walk

*The Bad*
Finding I have the munchies in the afternoon; must include some protein 

*The Ugly*
....

*Food Log* 
pre -workout - fruit and ff natural yogurt
post -workout - salad leaves rolled up in chicken slices
lunch - pork with carrots and turnip
snack - fruit salad, cereal bar, tsp peanut butter
tea - Noodles, egg, broccoli, spinach and mushroom, nakd bar
1% milk in tea

*Tomorrow is a new day!*
eat more healthy fats


----------



## DaTucker

I find push ups is one of the hardest forms of exercise. Great exercising today!!

I'm curious about your "5 a Day." So idk if this is a stupid question, but is it that you eat 5 diff veggies a day or what? Bc it changes every post and you seem to add more each time.


----------



## August3

Thanks, DaTucker, was only fit to do the modified push up :blush: but hopefully will be able to tackle the proper one soon.

Re. The 5 a day. I did it in the beginning to try to eat healthier and now I'm in the swing of it I am adding in lots of variety to meals. I am also trying to drink a good amount of water, eat more healthy fats and calcium and to try and stay away from processed food. I'm hoping if it becomes habit, I'll be able to keep the weight off for good.


----------



## August3

*Weight this morning*
161lbs

*Next mini goal*
154 lbs or 11 stone

*The Good*
5 a day : pear, half banana, pomegranate, passionfruit, avocado, baby leaf salad, melon, apple, carrot, turnip, broccoli, spinach, peach, peas

*Exercise*
Davina Body Buff DVD Boxing and Arms
Darcey Bussell Pilates for Life DVD Main Programme
30 Day Shred Level 1 Day 2 - feeling it in my arms and thighs today
30 min walk

*The Bad*
....

*The Ugly*
....

*Food Log* 
pre -workout - fruit and ff natural yogurt
post -workout - salad leaves, avocado and chicken
lunch - cod, peas, broccoli and roast potato and carrot
snack - melon, apple, tsp peanut butter
tea - bolognese with carrot, turnip, peas and spinach, peach
1% milk in tea

*Tomorrow is a new day!*
must try to drink most of my water earlier in the day to eliminate the overnight bathroom trips


----------



## DaTucker

I'm seriously in awe of your workouts!


----------



## August3

Thanks hon, the sweat does be lashing off me - not a pretty sight, ha ha! Some days I have to really psych myself up to it. Not sure how the 30 day shred will go - the idea of rest days at the weekend is what has kept me going so far.


----------



## August3

*Weight this morning*
160.8

*Next mini goal*
154 lbs or 11 stone

*The Good*
5 a day : banana, tomatoes, baby leaf salad, melon, plum, satsuma, celeriac, carrots, pomegranate, passion fruit, kiwi

*Exercise*
Davina Body Buff DVD Boxing and Arms
Darcey Bussell Pilates for Life DVD Main Programme 
30 Day Shred Level 1 Day 3 - man , do the inside of my thighs hurt; could be walking like John Wayne tomorrow :haha:
30 min walk

*The Bad*
....

*The Ugly*
....

*Food Log* 
pre -workout - half banana, tsp peanut butter on wholemeal
post -workout - ham slices, baby salad leaves, tomato and melon
lunch - roast potatoes, sprouts and homemade burger, melon
snack - plum, satsuma, nakd bar
tea - celeriac chips, carrots and salmon plus ff natural yogurt and fruit salad 
1% milk in tea

*Tomorrow is a new day!*
be careful with portion size of carbs


----------



## DaTucker

August3 said:


> 30 Day Shred Level 1 Day 3 - man , do the inside of my thighs hurt; could be walking like John Wayne tomorrow :haha:

Lmao! But you know it hurts so good!!


----------



## August3

Surprisingly, when i got up this morning I wasn't too sore. I think doing Pilates afterwards might be helping. Must pop over to your journal to see how you doing with the Body Revolution :winkwink:


----------



## August3

*Weight this morning*
161.8 - hope this is a blip due to extra salty foods yesterday

*Next mini goal*
154 lbs or 11 stone

*The Good*
5 a day : banana,baby leaf salad, melon, plum, satsuma, green beans, pomegranate, passion fruit, pear

*Exercise*
Davina Body Buff DVD Boxing and Arms
Darcey Bussell Pilates for Life DVD Main Programme 
30 Day Shred Level 1 Day 4 - found the jumping jacks and jump rope hard in circuit 1 today but fine for the cardio during the rest of it
30 min walk

*The Bad*
baby girl up twice in the night...took extra talking to psych myself up for exercising this morning

*The Ugly*
....

*Food Log* 
pre -workout - fruit and ff natural yogurt
post -workout - turkey slices, baby salad leaves, satsuma
lunch - potatoes, chicken, green beans (only got to eat about half)
snack - cereal with a banana
tea - satsuma, plum, pear, nakd bar (not great I know, one of those days!)
1% milk in tea

*Tomorrow is a new day!*
push it on the ab work


----------



## DaTucker

I bet the increase def is from salt intake if you had more than usual! I try to avoid it. Thankfully over here they have a seasoning brand that is sodium free and still great to cool with!


----------



## August3

I generally don't add salt in the cooking but I tried a recipe I saw online for roast potatoes made with a stock cube instead of oil and they were yummmy! I am not a great cook and tend to do the same things over and over but this will be my new way of doing roasties.


----------



## August3

*Weight this morning*
160.4 

*Next mini goal*
154 lbs or 11 stone

*The Good*
5 a day : green beans, melon, plum, pear, satsuma, banana, carrot, sprouts

*Exercise*
Davina Body Duff DVD Boxing and Arms
Darcey Bussell Pilates for Life DVD Main Programme
30 Day Shred Level 1 Day 5
30 min walk

*The Bad*
....

*The Ugly*
....

*Food Log* 
pre -workout - leftovers - potatoes, chicken, green beans
post -workout - turkey, melon, plum, pear
lunch - homemade wedges, carrot, sprouts, pork
snack - pear, satsuma
tea - weetabix with banana, melon, nakd bar
1% milk in tea

*Tomorrow is a new day!*
drink water even though travelling
No rest days this weekend - 30 Day Shred level 1 day 6 and maybe Pilates mini programme


----------



## August3

*Weight this morning*
160.6 

*Next mini goal*
154 lbs or 11 stone

*The Good*
5 a day : satsuma, pear, raspberries, blackberries, banana, melon, tomato

*Exercise*
30 Day Shred Level 1 Day 6
Was surprised that the sweat was dripping off me after such a short workout. I usually do this after Boxing when the sweat is already lashing off me. Goes to show how intense it is. Too late to start into Pilates so will see, if I'm stiff tomorrow I'll do the Pilates mini programme after the Shred tomorrow. Miss my rest day a wee bit but determined to stick to the 30 days.

*The Bad*
food a bit all over the place with travelling and renovating at home

*The Ugly*
....

*Food Log* 
brunch - sausasges & satsumas
on the road - yogurt & banana
tea - ham & tomato on malted wholegrain, fruit salad, yogurt, nakd bar
1% milk in tea

*Tomorrow is a new day!*
No rest days this weekend - 30 Day Shred level 1 day 7


----------



## DaTucker

Ugh it's so hard eating well while traveling. Good luck with that! Does the 30 DS not offer a rest day?

I wish I sweat more to show how hard I work, I know it's weird but I'm a little jealous of people who drip sweat when they exercise lol. Even when I was on track and cc in high school, it took a whole hour workout of nonstop sprints, etc in 95+ degree weather (Fahrenheit) to get me to drip even a little. Makes it look like I don't really try.


----------



## August3

Trust me, I would rather be like you. Red face, sweat dripping ......it's a crazy look! I always imagine that people would think "jeez, that chick must be really out of shape!":rofl:

I dunno about the 30DS and rest days....I think I might stick with it and try to do in 30 consecutive days and that way I should be finished a few days before my girlie's 1st birthday.


----------



## August3

*Weight this morning*
160.6 ....damn, so impatient to get into the 150s

*Next mini goal*
154 lbs or 11 stone

*The Good*
5 a day : pomegranate, passionfruit, kiwi, papaya, carrot, onion, mushroom, green beans, pear, satsuma

*Exercise*
30 Day Shred Level 1 Day 7
still finding those side lunges with anterior raises tricky.....what's the bets they are part of the next two levels also?:haha:
30 minute walk

*The Bad*
haven't slept well in about a week even though my wee girlie is sleeping quite well

*The Ugly*
....

*Food Log* 
breakfast - fruit salad and ff yogurt
lunch - ham, tomato and salad on malted wholegrain 
snack - melon, pear, satsuma, ff yogurt
tea - homemade chunky chips with quorn mince, cannellini beans, mushroom, green beans, carrots, onions in tomato and fresh basil sauce, nakd bar, (plus 2 - 70kcal cereal bars :growlmad:)
1% milk in tea

*Tomorrow is a new day!*
30 Day Shred Level 1 Day 8


----------



## drjo718

Wait til you get to level 3....:)


----------



## August3

Oh no, now you've made me too afraid to look ahead on the workouts......okay for now, gonna stick with the old ignorance is bliss! :winkwink:


----------



## August3

*Weight this morning*
161 ....think I'm stuck here

*Next mini goal*
154 lbs or 11 stone

*The Good*
5 a day : tomato, grapefruit, passion fruit, pomegranate, papaya, grapes, carrot, sprouts, cauliflower, kale, broccoli, green beans, melon

*Exercise*
Davina Body Buff DVD Boxing and Arms
Darcey Bussell Pilates for Life DVD Main Programme
30 Day Shred DVD - Level 1 Day 8
30 min walk


*The Bad*
....

*The Ugly*
....

*Food Log* 
pre-workout - fried egg on malted wholegrain, tomato and grapefruit
post-workout - ff yogurt with passion fruit, papaya, grapes and pomegranate
lunch - homemade broth - barley, lentils, carrots, potato, sprouts, cauliflower & kale
snack - melon
tea - roast chicken, green beans, broccoli and spud, nakd bar
1% milk in tea

*Tomorrow is a new day!*
need to get into the habit of drinking most of my water before 4pm


----------



## drjo718

Maybe try skipping the fruit for several days. Fruit has lots of sugar, even though it's natural sugar. Might be enough to give you a nudge to the 150s, how exciting!


----------



## August3

Thanks for the suggestion drjo718, :flower: have my food shopping done for the week ahead so will eat up what I have in but will follow your advice and cut back on the fruit next week. Limiting bananas this week to see if it will make a difference.


----------



## DaTucker

I've been stuck in the 40's for 8 months, I feel your pain lol. But just think,at this rate you'll be out of the 60s in just a few weeks! More than likely, less!


----------



## August3

the 140's, can't wait to see that on the scale! Hopefully you'll see that 139 soon


----------



## marina294

hello i see your doing the shred i did complete it a few months back-i did find i struggled to lose much whilst doing it however lost a few inches and felt fitter and looked more toned. Would love to start again but struggling to fit it in atm. She is a killer i did find myself telling jillean to do one in level 2:blush: :rofl: she does kick your butt! hopefully you will suddenly see a larger drop soon but well done for sticking to your workouts:thumbup:


----------



## August3

Thanks Marina, think I'm going to enjoy the last day of level 1 tomorrow, ha ha. Not going to look ahead on the dvd - will just brace myself for the shock of Level 2 on Thursday!


----------



## August3

*Halfway through the Challenge!!!​**
I started 114 days ago and at the halfway point 
I have lost 16.6lbs and
lost 2 inches from around my navel​*

*Weight this morning*
159.4lbs :happydance: Nice to see a number in the 150s, have an inkling it will probably take a few days to stick though

*Next mini goal*
154 lbs or 11 stone

*The Good*
5 a day : grapefruit, passion fruit, papaya, grapes, carrot, sprouts, cauliflower, kale, berries, melon

*Exercise*
Davina Body Buff DVD Boxing and Arms
Darcey Bussell Pilates for Life DVD Main Programme
30 Day Shred DVD - Level 1 Day 9
30 min walk


*The Bad*
It's been a funny old day, baba woke at 5.20am and whilst she slept again I did not. We're renovating our home and I started thinking over the lists of 'to dos', then as baba's naps were all messed up and we having a visitor for the whole afternoon, I worked hard on the exercise when she napped for two hours but consequently didn't get time to eat a proper lunch. Thank goodness for leftovers which meant I could reheat food for tea this evening quickly and not have a blowout from being super hungry. A bit low on the water but, all in all, not as bad as it could have been. 

*The Ugly*
....

*Food Log* 
breakfast - 2 weetabix with fruit and ff yogurt
lunch - ff yogurt with ff salad
tea - homemade broth - barley, lentils, chicken, cannellini beans, carrots, potato, sprouts, cauliflower & kale, nakd bar, tsp peanut butter
1% milk in tea

*Tomorrow is a new day!*
more veggies, less fruit


----------



## pandacub

Hello ladies, I'm back on this board with my tail between my legs... fell off the healthy wagon a few months ago and never got back on :blush:
I neeeed to make some changes Now, because I can always make excuses so I iust need to throw myself into it I think! 
Reading your posts are really encouraging especially as we have similar starting weights :D


----------



## August3

Hi there, pandaclub, sometimes getting the mindset to get started is a real battle but you can do it. I know for me .....and I still have a loooooong way to go.....I was tired of hating seeing myself in photos, despairing about what I could wear to cover up and feeling so miserable about it all. 

Posting daily on the forum here is really helping me to stay on track at the moment. What's your plan? Are you able to exercise? You'll get loads of support on here :hugs:


----------



## August3

*Weight this morning*
158.8lbs 

*Next mini goal*
154 lbs or 11 stone

*The Good*
5 a day : grapefruit, passion fruit, tomato, grapes, carrot, kale, cauliflower, sprouts, pear, broccoli, butternut squash

*Exercise*
Davina Body Buff DVD Boxing and Arms
30 Day Shred Level 1 Day 10
Darcey Bussell Pilates for Life DVD Main Programme
30 min walk

*The Bad*
.... 

*The Ugly*
....

*Food Log* 
pre-workout - 2 weetabix with passionfruit and ff yogurt, grapefruit
post-workout - roast chicken, tomato and grapes
lunch - homemade broth - (barley, lentils, beans, chicken, potato, carrot, cauliflower, kale, sprouts) a pear
tea - salmon, butternut squash chips and broccoli, nakd bar, tsp peanut butter
1% milk in tea

*Tomorrow is a new day!*
30 Day Shred Starting Level 2 :bodyb:


----------



## DaTucker

Congrats on the 150's and getting halfway there!!


----------



## pandacub

Do you do all that exercise in one day??! 
So far so good this norning (I know its only 7:23.. but still :haha: ) porridge with coconut oil and a drizzle of honey, hoping it satiates me until lunch. Working 8-5 today and jacob woke me up loads last night :|


----------



## August3

DaTucker said:


> Congrats on the 150's and getting halfway there!!

Thank you hon, :flower: here's hoping I can keep focused - the ultimate goal of between 126 and 130 is a long way off.


----------



## August3

pandacub said:


> Do you do all that exercise in one day??!
> So far so good this norning (I know its only 7:23.. but still :haha: ) porridge with coconut oil and a drizzle of honey, hoping it satiates me until lunch. Working 8-5 today and jacob woke me up loads last night :|

I am very lucky to not be back to work yet - I start back in January. My baby is also a good napper and usually I would get two and a half hours during the day to get the exercise in. Once I return to work full time, this will not be possible. I'll be lucky if I get a half an hour in the evening when my wee girlie goes to bed. It will be a totally different story when I am jaded in the evening, I will really struggle then.

Your breakfast sounds yum, love coconut. Hope Jacob sleeps through for you tonight. :sleep:


----------



## August3

*Weight this morning*
158.8lbs 

*Next mini goal*
154 lbs or 11 stone

*The Good*
5 a day : grapefruit, half banana, carrot, kale, sprouts, cauliflower, passion fruit, pear, butternut squash, broccoli, melon

*Exercise*
Davina Body Buff DVD Boxing and Arms
Darcey Bussell Pilates for Life DVD Main Programme 
30 day Shred Level 2 Day 1 - wow those pendulum lunges are tricky on my knees
30 min walk

*The Bad*
.... 

*The Ugly*
....

*Food Log* 
pre-workout - banana and tsp pb on 1 slice malted wholegrain, grapefruit
post-workout - roast chicken, melon
lunch - homemade broth - (barley, cannellini beans, lentils, carrot, kale, cauliflower, sprouts) and a pear
snack - ff activia yogurt and passion fruit (much prefer natural yog but all they had in our local shop, can't get to the supermarket till Sunday)
tea - butternut squash, broccoli and chicken risotto, , nakd bar
1% milk in tea

*Tomorrow is a new day!*
need to get into bed earlier....catching up on my favourite tv shows the last few evenings means I'm going to bed an hour later than usual


----------



## August3

*Weight this morning*
157.8lbs 

*Next mini goal*
154 lbs or 11 stone

*The Good*
5 a day : passion fruit, grapefruit, satsumas, grapes, carrot, kiwi

*Exercise*
Davina Body Buff DVD Boxing and Arms
Darcey Bussell Pilates for Life DVD Main Programme 
30 day Shred Level 2 Day 2 - feeling it across my shoulders today
30 min walk

*The Bad*
Bad night with wee girlie, awake in the middle of the night for 2 and a half hours, feel so tired, gonna need coffee

*The Ugly*
....

*Food Log* 
pre-workout  2 weetabix with passionfruit and yogurt, grapefruit
post-workout  2 boiled eggs, satsuma, grapes
lunch  homemade chicken and lentil soup, kiwi
tea  quorn mince with peas and carrots, pear and nakd bar
1% milk in tea

*Tomorrow is a new day!*
Travelling tomorrow = airport food; will try to make healthy choices as best I can.


----------



## pandacub

Your meals sounds so nice :D and I love nakd bars too! 

Jacob slept well last night, but we're at my mums tonight because I have to go to worcester uni tomorrow morning. Booo. So no exercise today! 

Are you travelling anywhere nice tomorrow?


----------



## August3

Yay, for baba sleeping thru, pandacub. :happydance: Dunno what was up with my wee scoot last night but wee darling in good form today.

We are going to London, there and back in the one day. My wee girlie is getting helmet therapy for plagiocephaly so we are back for a review. It's a long, long day starting at 4am but we have been a few times now and she is a great traveller. I always find I have the munchies the following day though from being exhausted.


----------



## DaTucker

Good luck on your trip! You're so close to your next goal!


----------



## August3

Thanks hon, not so great food choices today ....but not beating myself up about it just gonna get back to it tomorrow!


----------



## August3

*Weight this morning*
no weigh in 

*Next mini goal*
154 lbs or 11 stone

*The Good*
5 a day : peas, satsumas, pear

*Exercise*
30 day Shred Level 2 Day 3 - proud I did this today after 16 hours travelling

*The Bad*
food a disaster but moving on

*The Ugly*
....

*Food Log* 
breakfast @ airport &#8211; 2 soda bread toast, butter, jam, cappuccino 
lunch @ department store &#8211; scone, butter, jam, satsuma, pear, tea
dinner @ airport &#8211; fish, peas and chips, cappuccino

*Tomorrow is a new day!*
Plan food ahead in the morning to combat munchies when feeling so tired


----------



## August3

*Weight this morning*
158.6

*Next mini goal*
154 lbs or 11 stone

*The Good*
5 a day : leeks, carrot, kale, green beans, melon, grapes, satsuma, apple, banana, mushrooms

*Exercise*
30 day Shred Level 2 Day 4

*The Bad*
baba overtired after super long day of travelling, up a few times

*The Ugly*
....

*Food Log* 
brunch &#8211; homemade broth - barley, potato, lentils, mixed beans, split peas, chickpeas, leeks, carrots, green beans, kale
lunch &#8211; pb on malted wholegrain, fruit and yogurt
tea &#8211; quorn sausages, mushrooms and homemade chips, nakd bar

*Tomorrow is a new day!*
look out some new recipes for soups/broths


----------



## August3

*Weight this morning*
159.4 .....a bit odd, seems to always go up when I have quorn sausages the evening before

*Next mini goal*
154 lbs or 11 stone

*The Good*
5 a day : banana, passion fruit, carrots, kale, leeks, green beans, butternut squash, parsnip, satsuma, apple, melon, mushroom

*Exercise*
Davina Body Buff DVD Boxing and Arms
Darcey Bussell Pilates for Life DVD Main Programme 
30 day Shred Level 2 Day 5 - halfway through!

*The Bad*
feel tired after travelling at the weekend...gonna need to psych up to the exercise...could easily just snuggle back into bed when LO naps

*The Ugly*
Totally had the munchies this eve, need to get my head on straight again

*Food Log* 
pre-workout  weetabix with fruit and ff natural yogurt
post-workout  leftover homemade broth with barley, beans, lentils and veggies, grapes
lunch - pasta with butternut squash and mince, satsuma, yogurt
tea  jacket potato with mushrooms and beans, apple, nakd bar
munchies - ff yogurt, melon, half banana, grapes

*Tomorrow is a new day!*
try a new recipe for dinner


----------



## August3

*Weight this morning*
159.4lbs ...the weekend off plan may be biting me on the a$$

*Next mini goal*
154 lbs or 11 stone

*The Good*
Wee girlie slept all night through, feel great after 8 hours sleep :happydance:

*Exercise*
Davina Body Buff DVD Boxing and Arms
30 Day Shred Level 2 Day 6
Darcey Bussell Pilates for Life DVD Main Programme

*The Bad*
cold and wet here; makes it so tough to drink water

*The Ugly*
....

*Food Log* 
pre-workout  grapefruit, weetabix with ff natural yogurt and passionfruit
post-workout  2 boiled eggs, lettuce, tomato and spring onions
lunch  homemade oven chips, carrot/butternut squash/parsnip mix, melon 
tea  chicken and butterbean broth, nakd bar
1% milk in tea

*Tomorrow is a new day!*
must do the Davina cardio workout instead of the boxing...it's been a while


----------



## marina294

congrats on halfway through the shred i bet your feeling great! food is looking good to not much to report on me had a cheeky weigh in lost half a lb(170.2) im so close to the 160s again been cutting sugar from my tea and upping the water lately


----------



## DaTucker

I feel ya, I don't ever want to take a day off workouts again lol


----------



## marina294

hun do you track calories? its just that your food also looks really low in calories coupled with three work outs your body could be going into starvation mode maybe? hence the weightloss has slowed?


----------



## pandacub

Yay for your little girl sleeping through! Makes you feel soo much better when you've had a good sleep. 

Agree with pp though about your low calories possibly contributing to your stalll, its the sort of diary I would expect from someone who didnt have time to exercise. Have you looked on myfitnesspal to see what calories you need? Just an idea :flower:


----------



## August3

Hey folks, thanks for checking in on me. :flower:

@ Marina, yay for 170.2, not long now. Well done on cutting the sugar.

@Da Tucker, I always find working out on Mondays tough, just to get back into it after doing less or resting over the weekend can take a lot of motivation.

@pandacub, the few nights of good sleep have been fantastic. Hope your wee man is sleeping well too.

Re. calorie intake, I don't use an app or anything and if I'm cooking from scratch rather than using packets then my daily mental calorie tot up includes guesstimates. I eat good size portions.

I am 37, 5 ft 4 and weigh 159 and according to an online calculator have a bmr of 1473.55. Times this by 1.55 for activity is a daily calorie need of 2284 I am probably between 1750 and 1900 each day, I think. Would this be creating the calorie deficit to lose at least a pound a week? Am pretty clueless about these things! :dohh:


----------



## August3

*Weight this morning*
158.6lbs 

*Next mini goal*
154 lbs or 11 stone

*The Good*
Feel like I have my mojo back! 50 days until I wear the first frock of the party season. The dress I have chosen is floor length with bare arms so need to really push it on shaping my upper arms. Bring it on!

*Exercise*
Davina Body Buff DVD Cardio and Arms
30 Day Shred Level 2 Day 7
Darcey Bussell Pilates for Life DVD Main Programme
30 min walk

*The Bad*
....
*The Ugly*
....

*Food Log* 
pre-workout  grapefruit (58), scrambled eggs (176) with spinach (58) on malted wholegrain (102)
post-workout  ff yogurt (125) with a scoop of protein powder (100) and half a banana (55)
lunch  chicken (200) and butter bean broth with potato (250), melon (70)
tea  cauliflower and broccoli bake (400), satsuma (18), plum (30), nakd bar (137)
1% milk in tea (105)
(....somewhere between 1850 and 1900, I think) 

*Tomorrow is a new day!*
Look ahead to level 3 of 30 day shred


----------



## marina294

im not sure about the maths im afraid i use a free app called my fitness pal add all my details choose how much you want to lose a week then just log all food and exercise each day i love it.


----------



## marina294

also when i logged 30 day shred it estimated at around 200 calories burned-30 minute walk is about 100 calories so thats 300 cals burned without the other workouts(not sure on those) meaning that takes you down to 1600 cals approx


----------



## pandacub

I think you need to burn 3500 calories to lose 1lb of fat so you're doing well! 
Jacob is sleeping very well thanks :D I'm definitely finding it easier to ignore the junk this week, I think its because im actually rested


----------



## August3

@Marina, thanks so much for looking up the calories burned in those activities. You're very kind. I reckon at most I'm burning off maybe 500 or so in the workouts. The Pilates is pretty low intensity - mostly stretching and toning exercises. Must look into myfitnesspal. Do you need facebook to log in?

@Pandacub, when I get a good few nights in a row I definitely feel more in control. When tired, I am my own worst enemy! The sugar cravings are insane. I had been using yogurts with sweeteners as a snack when tired but am going to cut them out - totally sends me in to 'I want sugar now' mode and nothing seems to fill me then!

Am hoping that a slow steady loss of 1-2lbs a week might mean the weight stays off for good this time. I seem to be losing 7lbs on average a month.


----------



## marina294

thats ok and no you dont need facebook you can even do it all on the computer if you dont want the app. https://www.myfitnesspal.com/ 
your loss has been fab so far and totally with you on the sugar cravings when tired thats why ive started cutting it from my tea.


----------



## August3

Thanks for the link Marina. You're a gem. Will check it out. Lately no matter what food I eat, it has to be shared with my wee girlie....this morning she sat happily sucking on a segment of grapefruit !! Lol


----------



## August3

*Weight this morning*
158.4lbs 

*Next mini goal*
154 lbs or 11 stone

*The Good*
measured 38 inches around my navel this morning &#8211; 3 inches lost since mid September :bodyb: Get in!

*Exercise*
Davina Body Buff DVD Boxing and Arms
30 Day Shred Level 2 Day 8
Darcey Bussell Pilates for Life DVD Main Programme
30 minute walk

*The Bad*
Baba did the merry dance in the middle of the night...but slept in til half past 9, completely kiboshes her routine for the day but I enjoyed the lie in. Couldn't tell you the last time I got to stay in bed past 8am.

*The Ugly*
just looked ahead to circuit 1 of level 3 and oh, my!

*Food Log* 

brunch &#8211; grapefruit , small pear and 1 wholemeal toast with 2 soft boiled eggs 
post-workout &#8211; ff natural yogurt with a scoop of protein powder, passion fruit and pomegranate
snack  &#8211; weetabix with half banana and spoonful peanut butter
tea &#8211; chicken and butter bean broth , apple, nakd bar 
1% milk in tea (105)

*Tomorrow is a new day!*
Still need to look ahead to level 3 of 30 day shred


----------



## August3

*Weight this morning*
157.4lbs 

*Next mini goal*
154 lbs or 11 stone

*The Good*
full night's sleep

*Exercise*
Davina Body Buff DVD Boxing and Arms
30 Day Shred Level 2 Day 9
Darcey Bussell Pilates for Life DVD Main Programme

*The Bad*
visitor coming this afternoon who usually brings calorific cakes, hard not to be rude

*The Ugly*
....

*Food Log* 
pre-workout &#8211; grapefruit , omelette with potato, kale and green beans 
post-workout &#8211; ff natural yogurt with a scoop of protein powder, passion fruit and banana
lunch &#8211; fruit salad
tea &#8211; wholemeal toast with peanut butter, half of a nakd bar
1% milk in tea 

*Tomorrow is a new day!*
Possibly travelling and no kitchen due to renovations....gonna need a plan.


----------



## August3

*Weight this morning*
157.2lbs 

*Next mini goal*
154 lbs or 11 stone

*The Good*
No cake yesterday, had fruit salad while visitors scoffed choccie biccies
Our renovations are going great, the tiler is doing an amazing job

*Exercise*
Had my hand weights and 30 day shred DVD home with me to do the last day of level 2 but nowhere in the house was suitable with all the furniture moved upstairs as whole ground floor is being re-tiled. The rest day actually did me good though. Back to it tomorrow.

*The Bad*
No kitchen, mad busy all day, food choices made were abysmal

*The Ugly*
....

*Food Log* 
brunch  2 slices whole grain with half a banana, mandarin 
dinner  cheesey garlic bread, salmon, a few chips, carrots and turnip, hot choc fudge cake with small scoop vanilla ice cream (first chocolate since beginning of June but the cake in this restaurant is divine and we hadn't been there in over a year and most likely won't be back again for a while, tasted totally delish!)
1% milk in tea 

*Tomorrow is a new day!*
no kitchen due to renovations and travelling again today


----------



## August3

*Weight this morning*
157.4lbs

*Next mini goal*
154 lbs or 11 stone

*The Good*
got loads of compliments this weekend from family on my weight loss - such a boost

*Exercise*
30 Day Shred Level 2 completed :bodyb:


*The Bad*
water drinking has been so bad - need to get back in the swing of it again

*The Ugly*
The :witch: is here

*Food Log* 

breakfast &#8211; @ mum's one slice wholegrain eggy bread 
lunch &#8211; @ mums's spuds, peas, carrots, turnips, sprouts, cabbage with salmon and spoonful veggie gravy
post-workout - Fruit salad, yogurt and half scoop protein powder
tea &#8211; homemade chips, egg and beans, nakd bar
1% milk in tea 

*Tomorrow is a new day!*
Starting level 3 of the shred - eek!


----------



## DaTucker

Sorry I haven't been checking in! Great job on completing level 2!!


----------



## August3

Thanks hon, I see from your journal you are purchasing a new home, exciting!!


----------



## August3

*Weight this morning*
158.2lbs 

*Next mini goal*
154 lbs or 11 stone

*The Good*
booked "shred it with weights" dvd from the library

*Exercise*
Davina Body Buff DVD Boxing and Arms
30 Day Shred Level 3 Day 1 - Wow, does this level kick a$$?!!!
Darcey Bussell Pilates for Life DVD Main Programme
30 min walk

*The Bad*
craving salt today

*The Ugly*
The :witch: is here

*Food Log* 
pre-workout &#8211; melon and leftover beans 
post-workout &#8211; ff natural yogurt with a scoop of protein powder, passion fruit, grapes, satsuma
lunch &#8211; beef, barley and veggie broth
tea &#8211; baked potato with bacon medallions and mushy peas, green veg, apple, nakd bar

*Tomorrow is a new day!*
expect I'll see the effects of the salty foods on the scales in the morning


----------



## August3

*Weight this morning*
158.8lbs .....was expecting this

*Next mini goal*
154 lbs or 11 stone

*The Good*
...

*Exercise*
Davina Body Buff DVD Boxing and Arms
30 Day Shred Level 3 Day 2- feeling it in my back
Pilates For Life Main Programme
30 min walk

*The Bad*
baba up for 3 hours in the night.....feel very tired

*The Ugly*
The :witch: is here

*Food Log* 
pre-workout  toast with tomato, a banana
post-workout  ff natural yogurt with a scoop of protein powder and passion fruit
lunch  beef, barley and veggie broth
snack - melon & redcurrants
tea  chicken casserole with butternut squash, nakd bar

*Tomorrow is a new day!*
try to plan meals the evening before


----------



## pandacub

Level three of the shred is my favourite! Saying that, I havent done it in aages. 
Its great you still stick to plan even when you're tired. . Im terrible for reaching for the treats when I need energy


----------



## August3

Pandacub, thanks for checking in on me. I think level 3 might do me in, lol. Find it tough going on my shoulders especially! Had a gorgeous chicken casserole for tea so hope that will keep me from picking at badness later. Will have some fruit if I reeeeeaaaallllllly need it.


----------



## August3

*Weight this morning*
157.8lbs 

*Next mini goal*
154 lbs or 11 stone

*The Good*
chuffed with myself...even though I am feeling exhausted from broken nights, I still completed my workouts and stuck to healthy eating.

*Exercise*
Davina Body Buff DVD Boxing and Arms
30 Day Shred Level 3 Day 3 - those travelling push ups are a killer, have to do the modified version for the second set
Pilates For Life Main Programme
40 min walk

*The Bad*
baba up again for 2 hours in the night.....think it is a "wonder week", as she is beginning to build up toys now rather than just bash them down. Was very proud when she managed to get 6 of the rings on the stacker by herself yesterday.

*The Ugly*
The :witch: is here

*Food Log* 
pre-workout &#8211; toast with banana, mandarin, redcurrants, coffee!!!
post-workout &#8211; ff natural yogurt with a scoop of protein powder and passion fruit
lunch &#8211; homemade chips and butternut squash
snack - melon
tea &#8211; chicken casserole with cabbage and carrots, nakd bar

*Tomorrow is a new day!*
make sure to drink water earlier in the day


----------



## August3

*Weight this morning*
157.2lbs 

*Next mini goal*
154 lbs or 11 stone

*The Good*
I have been blessed with a beautiful, loving, affectionate and happy wee girlie. 

*Exercise*
Davina Body Buff DVD Boxing and Arms
30 Day Shred Level 3 Day 4 
Pilates For Life Main Programme


*The Bad*
baba up again for ages last night - she slept maybe 5 hours in total. Only thought I was tired yesterday :sleep:

*The Ugly*
the urge for sugar is strong......hope I can resist and stick to the food plan

*Food Log* 
pre-workout &#8211; coffee, coffee, and coffee!!! boiled egg, toast and melon
post-workout &#8211; ff natural yogurt with a scoop of protein powder and passion fruit
lunch &#8211; roast chicken with colcannon, green beans and carrots
snack if needed - cereal bar or satsumas
tea &#8211; salmon with kale, pak choi and broccoli, nakd bar

*Tomorrow is a new day!*
make sure to drink water earlier in the day before travelling home
have a plan for the weekend when I will have no kitchen


----------



## August3

*Weight this morning*
156lbs 

*Next mini goal*
154 lbs or 11 stone

*The Good*
20lbs lost since September 8th

*Exercise*
Davina Body Buff DVD Boxing and Arms
30 Day Shred Level 3 Day 5 
Pilates For Life Main Programme
gonna have a rest day tomorrow.... really need to give my body time to recover, really feeling the muscles in my back ache

*The Bad*
Still 11lbs away from a healthy BMI

*The Ugly*
30lbs away from ultimate goal weight

*Food Log* 
pre-workout &#8211; weetabix with milk, pear 
post-workout &#8211; ff natural yogurt with a scoop of protein powder and passion fruit 
lunch &#8211; quorn sausages, colcannon and carrots
tea &#8211; fruit salad, nakd bar
1% milk in tea 

*Tomorrow is a new day!*
no kitchen due to renovations....planning a wee healthy shop and to use my mum&#8217;s kitchen


----------



## marina294

well done on the loss hun x


----------



## August3

Thanks, hon, it is slowly coming off :thumbup:


----------



## August3

Weekend Update

Saturday Weight: 156.4
Food log:
B: banana on one slice wholegrain, ff yogurt
L: veg soup, homemade brown bread, cappuccino 
S: ff yogurt, satsuma
D: takeaway veg chow mien, nakd bar

Sunday : no scales
B: banana
L: boiled potato, cabbage, turnip, peas, carrot, broccoli and a smidgen of veggie gravy 
S: nakd bar
D: baked beans & mashed potato, apple, satsuma, plum, melon and tsp peanut butter

Travelling all evening, baba just settled in bed at half 11(!!!!) so evening meal just a hodgepodge of things - glad I resisted biscuits & cakes 

No 30 day shred though - just way too late and feel super exhausted. 

Back to it tomorrow


----------



## August3

*Weight this morning*
157.6lbs ....salty evening meal, not enough water, not enough sleep, who knows?

*Next mini goal*
154 lbs or 11 stone

*The Good*
Did my workouts although so not in the zone

*Exercise* 
Boxing and Arms
Pilates Main Programme
30 Day Shred Level 3 Day 6
30 min walk

*The Bad*
Craving sugar

*The Ugly*
3 hours sleep last nght....please, please, please sleep tonight little daughter! 

*Food Log* 
pre-workout  2 weetabix with milk, apple 
post-workout  small glass milk with a scoop of protein powder, melon
lunch  turkey mince bolognese, green beans, satsuma
tea  chicken and barley broth. Nakd bar
1% milk in tea 

*Tomorrow is a new day!*
Plan food ahead this evening


----------



## pandacub

Hopw your LO sleeps well for you tonight :) well done on all the exercise! Ive got a fitbit coming, neeed motivation to exercise :haha:


----------



## August3

Hope your fitbit arrives soon, pandacub, will be interested to see if you find it good. Wee girlie slept for 10 hours straight so feel 100% better. How is wee Jacob doing?


----------



## August3

*Weight this morning*
157lbs 

*Next mini goal*
154 lbs or 11 stone

*The Good*
Although up for 2 hours in the early part of the night, baby girl then slept through from 10.30pm to 8.30am, so I feel a bit more rested today

*Exercise* 
Boxing and Arms
Pilates 
30 Day Shred Level 3 Day 7
30 min walk

*The Bad*
.....

*The Ugly*
lots of party food in the house for wee girlie's first birthday party at the weekend....can hear it calling to me :haha:

*Food Log* 
pre-workout  apple, potato hash 
post-workout  Ff natural yogurt with a scoop of protein powder, satsuma
lunch  roast chicken, barley and carrots
snack  - melon, cereal bar
tea  turkey mince, spinach, tomato and peas. Nakd bar, tsp peanut butter
1% milk in tea 

*Tomorrow is a new day!*
Do cardio instead of boxing


----------



## August3

*Weight this morning*
155lbs 

*Next mini goal*
154 lbs or 11 stone

*The Good*
Apart from a 5 minute stirring at 9.30pm, my wee girlie slept for 13 hours. Yeehaw!

*Exercise* 
Boxing and Arms....meant to do cardio but couldn't psych myself up to do it in the afternoon slump
30 Day Shred Level 3 Day 8
30 min walk
Pilates.....started but will have to finish when baba in bed tonight (finally finished it by 10.15pm! A taster of things to come when I return to work)


*The Bad*
took two hours to settle baba this eve...reckon it's gonna be a rough night

*The Ugly*
.....

*Food Log* 
pre-workout  potato and spinach with a fried egg 
post-workout  yogurt with a scoop of protein powder, satsuma
lunch  homemade beefburger, apple, melon
snack  cereal bar, tsp peanut butter, satsuma
tea  salmon with green beans, carrots and butternut squash. Nakd bar
1% milk in tea 

*Tomorrow is a new day!*
Have a plan in place for wee girlies birthday weekend


----------



## DaTucker

Whoop, almost to your next goal! Glad your baby girl slept so well!


----------



## August3

DaTucker said:


> Whoop, almost to your next goal! Glad your baby girl slept so well!

DaTucker, thanks for the support. Hope the house move is going well.

Baba seems to be going through a sleep regression for the last two weeks or so....she was super clingy yesterday evening and getting her to settle in bed took two hours whereas normally she self settles after 10 minutes or so. As they say this too shall pass......hopefully!

Was hoping to be under 11 stone for her first birthday tomorrow, but with over a pound to go that ain't going to happen...... a pity but not to be.......once I reach this mini goal I'll be working towards getting to 10 stone 5 (145lbs) to be in the healthy BMI category.


----------



## August3

*Weight this morning*
155lbs 

*Next mini goal*
154 lbs or 11 stone

*The Good*
Felt a bit thinner this morning but always do coming up to ovulation
Baba slept thru apart from one wee cry in the night...a two hour pu-pd session at first though.
First time ever to have a persimmon - absolutely lovely but at 118kcal per fruit not for everyday consumption

*Exercise* 
Boxing and Arms
30 Day Shred Level 3 Day 9
Pilates Main Programme
30 min walk

*The Bad*
.....

*The Ugly*
.....

*Food Log* 
pre-workout &#8211; 2 weetabix with blueberries, satsuma 
post-workout &#8211; yogurt with a scoop of protein powder, satsuma
lunch &#8211; homemade pork sausages with barley, carrot and green beans 
snack &#8211; 3/4 of a persimmon...gonna see if baba will try some
tea &#8211; baked cod with broccoli and butternut squash mash . Nakd bar
1% milk in tea 

*Tomorrow is a new day!*
Complete last day of 30 day shred before taking wee girlie to the zoo for her birthday


----------



## August3

:yipee::yipee::yipee: 30 Day Shred Done!!:yipee::yipee::yipee:​


----------



## August3

*Weight this morning*
154.4lbs 

*Next mini goal*
154 lbs or 11 stone

*The Good*
We had the most brilliant day at the zoo for our wee girlie's first birthday.
DH said wow! when I wore jeans I haven't been able to get into for a good long while :happydance:
The weight I had set for this challenge was to reach 155lbs...was under that this moring but I'm going to wait till it sticks as sometimes the scale fluctuates back up for a day or two.

*Exercise* 
30 Day Shred Level 3 Day 10 - Proud of myself for sticking with it!

*The Bad*
.....

*The Ugly*
Would have loved to have been under 11 stone for my daughter's first birthday but not to be....

*Food Log* 
breakfast &#8211; 2 weetabix with blueberries, satsuma 
lunch &#8211; carrots, green beans, broccoli and salmon
snack &#8211; grapes, nakd bar
tea &#8211; 2 boiled eggs, natural yogurt and raspberries. Nakd bar
1% milk in tea 

*Tomorrow is a new day!*
Enjoy *one *slice of our daughter's birthday cake at her party for the family


----------



## marina294

you have done fantastic hun honestly wish i had your motivation. im struggling to get my head back init although im trying to be mindful of what im eating im not calorie counting at the moment. i havent gained yet but have plenty of bits to keep occupied. but again well done hune you should be very proud xx


----------



## lovelylaura

Well done getting to 11 stone and finishing the shred! X


----------



## topsy

Wow hun well done for finishing the shred xxxx


----------



## August3

@Marina, thanks petal for popping in, always hard to stick with it at this time of year with holidays and sometimes a wee break is needed to feel rejuvenated. 

@lovelylaura, thanks for the encouragement, have been stalking in your journal too, you're doing brilliant to be at 10st 10, hope you feel better and can get back running again soon.

@topsy, thank you, it was definitely tough going for me but feels great to know I stuck with and didn't give up, need to get a plan in place as to what exercise to do next


----------



## August3

*Weight this morning*
154.4lbs 

*Next mini goal*
154 lbs or 11 stone

*The Good*
Great day - really enjoyed lo's birthday party and getting to catch up with some family we hadn't seen in a while. Had just a small sliver of the birthday cake today and didn't pick at the leftovers

*Exercise* 
rest day, although does housework count?!:winkwink:

*The Bad*
.....

*The Ugly*
still don't like looking at photos of myself

*Food Log* 
breakfast &#8211; 2 scrambled eggs with leftover salmon, apple 
lunch &#8211; 2 toast with lightest philadelphia, 2 clementines
@ the party &#8211; sliver of birthday cake, some grapes and melon
tea &#8211; noodles, leftover salmon, carrots and green beans. ff yogurt, Nakd bar
1% milk in tea 

*Tomorrow is a new day!*
Plan to see if I can pick some new exercise DVDs when in town tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## August3

*Weight this morning*
154lbs :happydance:

*Next mini goal*
145 lbs or 10 stone 5lbs ( upper end of healthy BMI )

*The Good*
Yay!! 11 stone. Can't wait now to be 10 stone something. On to the next mini goal.
Got underwear and shoes sorted when in town this morning for our night out on Dec 12th; think I've settled on a floor length frock. 
Got two new Jillian Michaels workouts - six week abs and banish fat, boost metabolism. 

*Exercise* 
rest day, with some walking round the shops
30 mins brisk walking to and from the train 

*The Bad*
.....

*The Ugly*
Baby sleeping mostly through from 11 to 8ish but I'm still waking up a few times and finding it hard to get back to sleep again. 

*Food Log* 
breakfast  2 weetabix with blueberries, boiled egg
snack in town pear
lunch  homemade chips, cod, carrots and green beans, melon
snack  clementine, apple
tea  barley and chicken broth, grapes, Nakd bar
munchies - ff yogurt, clementine and 1 Ferrero rocher (will put these in baba's room to stop me munching them in the evenings)
1% milk in tea 

*Tomorrow is a new day!*
Shake up the exercise routine for December


----------



## August3

I started this challenge on September 8th with two goals, both of which I have now reached. :yipee:

&#8226;*lose 9 kilos or 21lbs*
- starting weight 176lbs, current weight at the end of November 154lbs 
&#8226;*lose at least 3 inches from around my navel*
-starting measurement 41, current measurement at the end on November just a smidge under 38 inches


To keep me motivated to reach and maintain an ultimate weight range between 126 and 130lbs, I have decided to move over and start a proper journal in the Dieting Journal forum.

I want to thank all the lovely ladies who have really encouraged and supported me in this thread over the last months and I hope you'll pop into my new journal every now and again too. 

:hugs: Thanks for reading and I promise to update with my weigh-in on this thread on New Year's Eve


----------



## August3

So 114 days later.....

And I have lost 27lbs and 4 inches from around my navel :wohoo:

21 more pounds to go.....will be logging my progress over in Dieting Journals.


*Here's to a happy, healthy and lighter 2015!!
*​


----------

